
People Who Photograph Food and Display the Pictures Online - nreece
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/07/dining/07camera.html
======
olefoo
I don't photograph every meal but I do this occasionally, especially when I
cook something. The weird thing is, pictures of food are compelling. One of my
most popular pictures on flickr is of an avocado pizza a friend and I made in
2006. And counting advertising, you probably see about ten to twenty meals
depicted in the course of a typical day.

There's an opportunity here, someone could make the hotornot / chatroulette of
food photography and done right it would be a monster hit.

~~~
kilps
Your hotornot idea is great, so much potential to expand it... Might have just
found a weekend project :)

------
tzury
Paul Buchheit - GMail creator and FriendFeed founder maintained a nice blog on
this at posterous <http://100meals.posterous.com/>

~~~
mhb
Those are big meals to be eating every day.

------
wendroid
lol, I'm one

[http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=10437&id=142983457...](http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=10437&id=1429834573&l=10e5b8aa13)

